# Dogwood Trees in Missouri



## penningp (Feb 11, 2010)

Guys,

When is the best time to cut back Dogwood trees? I have a couple that are close to my house and I want to prune them back. Is February to early or too late??

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## LeafyLady (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Dogwood Pruning*

Make sure to prune by early spring. As long as you prune in dormant times they will be fine. I take care of my pruning during the months of February and March. If you wait longer, you give rise to the possibility of the Dogwood Borer (_Synanthedon scitula_), boring into the newly pruned trees. 

Hope this helps and take care! 

Dora


----------

